# Calgary Group



## stealthpurger (Nov 15, 2001)

I was wondering if anyone has heard of a support group in Calgary? Or maybe if there are enough people in the area maybe we could start one? As much as my family supports me, it would be nice to talk to people who truly understand what it's like.


----------

